# Who Owns Decor Automatic Rhinestone Machine?



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Hello,
Who here owns the Decor Automatic Rhinestone Machine?
Please let us know.

Thanks!


----------



## lahdhdc (Aug 12, 2016)

We have a 4 head one.


----------



## Freshbakedapparelaz (Nov 11, 2020)

lahdhdc said:


> We have a 4 head one.


This is an old post but I'm hoping you can assist me. I also have a 4 color Decor and it's dropping stones. I've checked the nozzles and they're both clean. I cleaned the stones. I've adjusted the C/P Vacuum and the Regular Vacuum and I can't figure it out. It picked up from the bowl perfectly and completely centered. It seems to have a pretty big gap when it's passing the stones between the nozzle and thats when the stones will flip or turn sideways and then get misplaced or dropped crooked. Any chance you might know where to begin with this? I've contacted Mesa and haven't heard back in a few days.


----------

